# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  1st cycle log: test e + dbol

## bluelife93

hi everyone

I'm 26yo, been working out for 2years and a half. 5'9 180lbs. currently bulking with 500 to 800 caloric surplus.

so I'm on my 3rd week of my 1st cycle. Yesterday I had my 6th injection.
250mg test e (cidotestone egypt) x2 a week
Dbol for 6 weeks (I started my first week at 20mg, then 2nd and 3rd week at 30mg) 

so far I'm not noticing any big changes in terms of strength gains.. my bench,squat,deadlift lifts are pretty much the same. I noticed i gained strength when it comes to cable and machines exercises.

my muscles look more dense and when pumped fuller.. the pump is also crazy especially on chest/shoulders and arms days...

I'm excited for test to kick in as i read that it takes up to 5 or 6 weeks to do so...y question is should i increase my dbol dose to 40mg then by week 5 and 6 to 50mg?

also I'm not taking HCG for some reasons.. one of them is that i don't have a fridge to store it.. I'm getting one in like 2 weeks then I'll jump right into it.

here are some current pics.. 
what you guys think? amy advice will be appreciated..


I'll be updating this thread every 2 or 3 weeks and hopefully there'll be some changes.

thank you!

----------


## bluelife93

anyone?

----------


## CA_DXB_85

How much do you weight now? 180lbs? Or u started at 180lbs? If u r 180 now, what was your weight when u started? 

First cycle? 

Dbols kicks in RIGHT away (most orals do) and by now you should have gained 10+ lbs (mostly water but still) and definitely noticed gains in strength. When do u take the Dbols? Take it within one hour with a high carb meal from your workout as it is a great preworkout! Just ask GH. 

Dosages do seem kinda low tbh, I'd raise the Dbols to 40mg, should be alright. 

Make sure u take liver protection like NAC, milk thistle and TDUCA. if ur on a budget AT LEAST take NAC. 

Test E still didn't kick in yet, needs another 2 to 3 weeks or so. That test dosage also seems to be low... Some people take it during their cruise or for TRT... Maybe raise to somewhere between 400-500? But with Dbols u r gonna get a sizable increase in your E levels so if u can't handle elevated E (prone to gyno) maybe u should consider an AI or SERM.

U didn't mention anything about your diet... How much r u eating? Macros? U could take all the gear in the world with high or low dosages and aren't eating well enough and u won't get gains (whether in strength or muscle tissue).

May your cycle bring u gainz! AMEN  :AaGreen22:

----------


## bluelife93

> How much do you weight now? 180lbs? Or u started at 180lbs? If u r 180 now, what was your weight when u started? 
> *
> i started at like 171lbs.. so far I'm up 10lbs
> *
> 
> First cycle? 
> *yes*
> 
> Dbols kicks in RIGHT away (most orals do) and by now you should have gained 10+ lbs (mostly water but still) and definitely noticed gains in strength. When do u take the Dbols? Take it within one hour with a high carb meal from your workout as it is a great preworkout! Just ask GH. 
> ...


*thank you ��*

----------


## bluelife93

up..

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

Looks like you’re progressing nicely. How’s the strength gain?

----------


## bluelife93

> Looks like youre progressing nicely. Hows the strength gain?


thank you man!
nothing too drastic in terms of strength
my bench,squat, deadlift are the same  :What?: 
my strength increased in cables and machines exercises.
maybe when test kicks in it'll probably go up? I'm fairly new to juicing so I'm very patient..
still got 9 weeks to go 

also gaining some water as you see here..but that's normal i guess?

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> thank you man!
> nothing too drastic in terms of strength
> my bench,squat, deadlift are the same 
> my strength increased in cables and machines exercises.
> maybe when test kicks in it'll probably go up? I'm fairly new to juicing so I'm very patient..
> still got 9 weeks to go 
> 
> also gaining some water as you see here..but that's normal i guess?


Yes, water gain is to be expected with both those compounds. Both aromatize to estrogen pretty heavily. Should blow you up quite nicely

----------


## bluelife93

Quick question guys, I'm currently on week 4.. tomorrow is my 8th test injection...
I'm running out of Dbol too.. 
im gonna finish this week at 30mg a day

now i also have proviron .. should i start taking it until the end of my cycle?

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> Quick question guys, I'm currently on week 4.. tomorrow is my 8th test injection...
> I'm running out of Dbol too.. 
> im gonna finish this week at 30mg a day
> 
> now i also have proviron.. should i start taking it until the end of my cycle?


It’s up to you. Don’t expect a lot out of it. I’d spend my money almost anywhere before proviron

----------


## bluelife93

> It’s up to you. Don’t expect a lot out of it. I’d spend my money almost anywhere before proviron


what can I expect from it?

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> what can I expect from it?


Some DHT conversion. Maybe 5% of what you’ll see from your dbol . Probably won’t even notice the difference

----------


## CA_DXB_85

Sorry bro, been super busy lately and didn't have the time to get on the forum.

I think the cycle is going just fine and you jsut need to be patient and see what happens when the test kicks in (good stuff  :Big Grin: ). 

How many mg of milk thistle r u taking? If u r only taking that then keep it at a high dosage of like 1,000mg.

U r running out of Dbols?! If u keep dosage the same at 30mg, how many weeks left will u have at hand? U r supposed to buy everything before u start so u don't run into these situations bro! U need to keep running Dbols at least 2 more weeks (to bring it to 6)and then maybe do the tapper down method of bring the dosage down over another 2-3 weeks (20mg 1 week then 10mg another week) so u can HOPEFULLY hold to some of the gainz u got from it. Othereise, as GH always says, u will LITERALLY piss those gainz down lol.

As for proviron , I never took it tbh so I can't comment much. But from what I have read from many of the guys on here, it is super weak and most people take it just to improve their lipido/sex drive.

----------


## bluelife93

> Sorry bro, been super busy lately and didn't have the time to get on the forum.
> 
> I think the cycle is going just fine and you jsut need to be patient and see what happens when the test kicks in (good stuff ). 
> 
> How many mg of milk thistle r u taking? If u r only taking that then keep it at a high dosage of like 1,000mg.
> 
> *I'm taking two capsules of 525mg each*
> 
> U r running out of Dbols?! If u keep dosage the same at 30mg, how many weeks left will u have at hand? U r supposed to buy everything before u start so u don't run into these situations bro! U need to keep running Dbols at least 2 more weeks (to bring it to 6)and then maybe do the tapper down method of bring the dosage down over another 2-3 weeks (20mg 1 week then 10mg another week) so u can HOPEFULLY hold to some of the gainz u got from it. Othereise, as GH always says, u will LITERALLY piss those gainz down lol.
> ...


*As i said I'm on week 5.. so far I'm 185lbs
pumps at the gym are insane
no crazy strength gains so far 
hopefully by the end of this week and starting from week 6.. it'll kick off?* 

here's a photo comparison of me a few weeks ago (up)
and now (down)

----------


## Afreak

> *As i said I'm on week 5.. so far I'm 185lbs
> pumps at the gym are insane
> no crazy strength gains so far 
> hopefully by the end of this week and starting from week 6.. it'll kick off?* 
> 
> here's a photo comparison of me a few weeks ago (up)
> and now (down)


Update bro? Did you lose all or kept?

----------

